
Why I'm Not Surprised When I Hear That Powerful Men Are F**king Creeps - mcknz
https://medium.com/@edenthecat/why-im-not-surprised-when-i-hear-that-powerful-men-are-fucking-creeps-119f0cbd3f07
======
gumby
> “You’re already in shaky territory from reporting the designer.”

Chilling...and sadly common.

